# Cutting Edge Meyer 6.5



## LADDER286 (Feb 20, 2003)

I have an older Meyer 6.5 ' plow on my 92 Cherokee. The cutting edge has reached its end. I cant find one to match mine. My model # is 9102 two meter. it has 11 bolts on the cutting edge all the shops and on-line stores I've seen have 6 bolts only ?????? any ideas????


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*plow edge*

somewhere they have the correct edge. however if you can't find it go to a welding shop. I had to redue the edge on a small back hoe and found that the local welding shop had the plow edge in long lengths. they cut it and drilled the holes. don't try to cut or drill it yourself because it is hard! and eats up the bits (I had to clean up the holes with a cobalt bit) the job cost about $90. good luck


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Well i found the cutting edge in the cpw catalog but they show 9 bolts not 6. I dont know maybe somone put a couple extra bolts in you blade for some reason. Look up nate he should be able to help ya...Rob


----------



## tomdually (Oct 22, 2004)

If your just plowing for your own personal use I would just get a 6"X1/4 flat stock from your local metal supply store and cut and drill it as needed, should last 3 to 4 years just plowing for yourself, 3 to 4 weeks plowing commericialy


----------



## LADDER286 (Feb 20, 2003)

thats a good idea Tom i do small driveways no commercial I was looking to see if anyone could straighten mine out it has meat left it just is rounded at the edges....


----------



## 4speed (Nov 16, 2003)

Ladder, Has your edge been turned over yet? Is the other side usable?


----------



## LADDER286 (Feb 20, 2003)

it cant be turned id ont think it was used but it may have been at some point im think ill try and go to a welder and see if he can cut it to straighten it out


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

why not take and just weld another edge on the old edge? either that or take your old edge off and take it to a parts house and match it up with one that will let you get 5-8 bolts in it, I run with 6 bolts on my polyurethane edge.... that there is another option too is a poly edge


----------

